# Help a soldier(2001 Max SE)



## tubaguy (Aug 28, 2004)

Hello all
I am currently deployed to Iraq and my buddy is taking care of my 2001 Maxima SE.He had a new battery and alternator installed and he went away for 2 weeks , returned and he says the car won't start.He took it back to the dealer,but I haven't heard anything yet.My car has about 29,000 miles on it.I paid $25,000 for this car and I don't feel I should be having these kinds of problems so early..am I wrong? can anyone tell me what they think the problem is??I love Nissans and this is my second one.The car was fabulous before I left,never let me down just like my old Pulsar.I am going on R&R leave in October and I want to drive my car.I've been here in Iraq since Feb.Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like there's something on the car somewhere that's draining the battery. map light, glove box light, trunk light, something like that that's left on causing the drain.

at minimum, get the battery replaced again (should be free, under warranty), and when he gets it back, unplug the battery while the car's not in use. it only takes a small 10 or 12mm wrench and about 20 seconds to remove the + cable and lock the car by hand.
that will keep the battery from draining, but you'll have to reset the radio stations and such.. no big deal really.


----------



## dreamerme (Aug 28, 2004)

I know what is the problem because I am facing it nowadays. The problem started when I noticed that the light of the dashboard goes dim and the car stop working after few seconds and in order to start it back, i have to get the battery charted by another car. I replaced the battery but the problem did not go. Additionally, this problem is not always there, only once or twice every two weeks! 

When I took the car to the dealer they required 3 days to find out what is wrong with the car and today they called me saying that they have to replace the rectifier. and this will close me around $600. Can any one tell me what is the rectifier?


----------



## RusskiRacing (Sep 14, 2004)

dreamerme said:


> Can any one tell me what is the rectifier?


Find out what type of rectifier.... Since you where talking about having problems with your alt. and bat. most likly they where talking about your bridge rectifier and if thats the case you got riped off, because a bridge rectifier is located in your alt. and it consists of 6 to 8 diods that convert ac voltage to dc voltage for your entire electrical system, including charging the bat. all they had to do is to replace the alt. but since you did that already it doesn't make sence. i would ask more questions

-----------------------


Matt93SE said:


> sounds like there's something on the car somewhere that's draining the battery. map light, glove box light, trunk light, something like that that's left on causing the drain.


as for your car losing power, there is a simple test you can do with a regular ammeter meter. the test is called PID - Parasitic Amperage Draw. when you do this test be very carful to fallow the instructions and don't take any short cuts because you will blow your amp fuse, thats if you have it, if you don't the ammeter will brake and never work again or blow up in your face. SO BE CARFUL.
steps
1. turn off your car and make sure every thing is off
2. hook up a jumper wire between negativeterminal and negative cable
3. turn ignition to on posirion(not start) for about 5 sec. then turn it off
4. hook up ammeter, one lead to negative post and the other to the negative cable
5. disconnect the jumper wire
6. turn ammeter on
since there are lots of small computers and modules in your car, you have to let it sit for 30 to 60min. than take the reading. check the o.e.m. specs and compare, but it should be between 0mA and 100mA, if it is higher some thing is draining power so start pulling fuses and as soon as you pull one and amprege drops the component that is for that fuse is cousing your problem and it may be more than one. if you pulled all of the fuses and the apmrege is still high disconect the alt. if it drops thats your problem. if not start going through your fusible links... but i don't know if your maxima has any or not, check in the o.e.m. book..
if you are still having problems, its a serious one and you need a pro in electrics to find it.....

good luck


----------



## Pressman (Sep 28, 2004)

*01 Maxima Owner*

I have heard a lot of great suggestions, but here's a simple one. Could it be that the car is not used enough? Sometimes when something is not used it will die. A battery will die in a matter of weeks if it isn't used. I am suggesting this cause your car seems to have extremely low mileage. I have 52,000 on my Maxima and haven't heard a peep; everything's great so far. Just a thought????


----------



## laker (Oct 2, 2004)

With a cold engine, put your hand on the alternator if it feels warmer than the rest of the engine you have a bad diode in alternator. Easy check


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

dreamerme said:


> I know what is the problem because I am facing it nowadays. The problem started when I noticed that the light of the dashboard goes dim and the car stop working after few seconds and in order to start it back, i have to get the battery charted by another car. I replaced the battery but the problem did not go. Additionally, this problem is not always there, only once or twice every two weeks!
> 
> When I took the car to the dealer they required 3 days to find out what is wrong with the car and today they called me saying that they have to replace the rectifier. and this will close me around $600. Can any one tell me what is the rectifier?


why don't you check the alternator. it usually drains the battery if the alternator ain't good


----------

